# Down rated a rider and lost the tip



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

I've never paid much attention to a pax's rating. When it comes to rating them with few exceptions I always give a five. After reading a lot of comments up here, I started to rethink my strategy as far as rating the Pax.

I get a ping with a short 2 minute ride. I'm not really thrilled about it. I pick up this girl in her early twenties. She's going to work at a close by Fry's. She says hello, and tells me her name. Then she buries her face in her phone and we have no further conversation. We arrived at Fry's she thanks me, says goodbye and exits the vehicle. I do something I don't ordinarily do which is I rate her a 4. It was a minimum fare trip and I'm figuring no way will I get a tip.
I start to drive away and almost immediately I get a notification. I just received a $4 tip. It was from the very same young lady. Now I'm starting to feel bad that I gave her the four.
Several hours later I'm looking through the app and I notice now there is $4 missing from my tips. I pull up the details of the individual trip. Where previously I saw a $4 tip, it was now missing. 
I call support and they verify what I already know, which is the tip is gone. I asked if a customer can go back and reverse the tip and take it back. Support answered, yes.
I'm not exactly sure how this works. Here's what I'm thinking. Apparently the Pax can see the rating that we give them. Me giving her the 4 made her rethink giving me the tip in the first place.
I was expecting to get a bad rating out of that one too. It hasn't happened yet.

Does all of this sound possible. Can the Pax see the rating that we give them? I know that they can take the tip back.
Down rating a Pax cost me a $4 tip.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Go to the Fry's where she works, find her and beg for forgiveness.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

She saw her rating drop after the trip. She figured out it was you since the drop came just after the ride. She could not change your rating or she would have done that too. We used to be able to change pax rating but not anymore. Withdrawing the tip is the first time I’ve heard that.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I've never paid much attention to a pax's rating. When it comes to rating them with few exceptions I always give a five. After reading a lot of comments up here, I started to rethink my strategy as far as rating the Pax.
> 
> I get a ping with a short 2 minute ride. I'm not really thrilled about it. I pick up this girl in her early twenties. She's going to work at a close by Fry's. She says hello, and tells me her name. Then she buries her face in her phone and we have no further conversation. We arrived at Fry's she thanks me, says goodbye and exits the vehicle. I do something I don't ordinarily do which is I rate her a 4. It was a minimum fare trip and I'm figuring no way will I get a tip.
> I start to drive away and almost immediately I get a notification. I just received a $4 tip. It was from the very same young lady. Now I'm starting to feel bad that I gave her the four.
> ...


Pax can see their rating either go up or drop on their profile on the top left corner on the app, but they cannot see a star breakdown like on the driver app. I did not know however that a pax could take back a tip, I've never had that option on Uber as a rider and the only justification I can think of is a reach out to support to have it done


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
I'm just thinking down rating somebody because you don't think they're going to tip may not be too smart.
If the Pax is able to see the rating that you give them




SFOspeedracer said:


> Pax can see their rating either go up or drop on their profile on the top left corner on the app, but they cannot see a star breakdown like on the driver app. I did not know however that a pax could take back a tip, I've never had that option on Uber as a rider and the only justification I can think of is a reach out to support to have it done


According to support the customer can go back in the app and reverse the tip.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

This is the only option I see reviewing my trip history as far as "editing" anything goes


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> This is the only option I see reviewing my trip history as far as "editing" anything goes
> 
> View attachment 335704


Did you leave a tip that ride?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

For reference, these are the help options I see as a rider:





















R3drang3r said:


> Did you leave a tip that ride?


In cash since I had some


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> For reference, these are the help options I see as a rider:
> 
> View attachment 335705
> 
> ...


 I'd be real curious to see if leaving a tip in the app, if you can go back and reverse it.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

At least for me, the Uber app on Android seems to repeat the tip messages over and over, even for tips that I've already acknowledged. Oftentimes restarting the app will alert me of tips that are hours, sometimes a day old, even after I clicked and acknowledge them

Are you positive that the $4 tip was from that ride? Or did you happen to have a different $4 tip from a previous ride that you may have gotten confused with due to repetitive announcements from the app?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> At least for me, the Uber app on Android seems to repeat the tip messages over and over, even for tips that I've already acknowledged. Oftentimes restarting the app will alert me of tips that are hours, sometimes a day old, even after I clicked and acknowledge them
> 
> Are you positive that the $4 tip was from that ride? Or did you happen to have a different $4 tip from a previous ride that you may have gotten confused with due to repetitive announcements from the app?


I've seen what you're talkin about. This was different.
I was still in the parking lot when I received the notification. I immediately stopped and opened up the app to check it out. I even opened up the details of that trip And saw the $4 tip.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I'd be real curious to see if leaving a tip in the app, if you can go back and reverse it.


Im looking but still don't see an option to take back a tip on past rides, but I haven't taken an Uber that I tipped via card in a week. I just called an Uber to take me back from from the bar .. maybe there is only a threshold of time. Ill see once I'm dropped off, I am curious now


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

You know what you need to do, then.

Repent and ask for forgiveness. Tell her you'll 6* her next time to make up for it and undo the damages.

Problem solved, next topic


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> You know what you need to do, then.
> 
> Repent and ask for forgiveness. Tell her you'll 6* her next time to make up for it and undo the damages.
> 
> Problem solved, next topic


 This has nothing to do with forgiveness or repenting.

Down rating a Pax simply because they didn't tip you may not be the smartest thing to do. If the Pax can see that you've given them a lower rating. You're guaranteeing that they will fulfill your expectations And not give you a tip.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

No wonder she took back the tip, with an attitude like that


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

You can edit the tip apparently


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You can edit the tip apparently


Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Slightly confusing and possibly contradicting message. Uber saying that you can only increase tips but cannot decrease?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Down rating a Pax simply because they didn't tip you may not be the smartest thing to do. If the Pax can see that you've given them a lower rating. You're guaranteeing that they will fulfill your expectations And not give you a tip.


I've had many passengers tip hours, sometimes days, after a ride. There have been numerous occasions where I really wanted to 1* a boisterous passenger, but didn't. I was glad I held my fire in those instances, because they tipped $5 through the app shortly after I rated them 5* at drop-off.

I try to reserve my 1* for passengers who are such a problem that I'd never want them in my vehicle again. I get the sense that if you go about rating too many passengers below 3* then Uber may disregard your pax ratings altogether. I know they will disregard driver ratings from pax who always 1* drivers.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Slightly confusing and possibly contradicting message. Uber saying that you can only increase tips but cannot decrease?


Line 1 amount of tip = $4.00

Line 2 amount intended = 0


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Read the message that came along with those lines


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You can edit the tip apparently


That makes so much sense now lol .. so it's still a support ticket right @Mkang14 ? ... I'm all looking around like how in the hell lol, it only let me add to my tip, not take it away


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Read the message that came along with those lines


I read the message.
The question is do you really think Uber is going to refuse a customer who wants their tip back? Somebody complains and says they tipped in error. When has Uber ever done anything that would benefit the driver over the customer?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

The last attachment to post #17 seems a little ambiguous: you can contact them "if you have concerns about the tip amount that you have selected for your driver" but "the tip amount selected . . . becomes immediately available to your driver" so "we're not able to refund tips retroactively". 

Typical weasely Uber bu!!sh!t. Well, what's the point in contacting them about your concerns about the tip amount if there's nothing they can do about it? I have to think you can still say that you left the tip by mistake, and they'll take it back if it was "an error".


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> The last attachment to post #17 seems a little ambiguous: you can contact them "if you have concerns about the tip amount that you have selected for your driver" but "the tip amount selected . . . becomes immediately available to your driver" so "we're not able to refund tips retroactively".
> 
> Typical weasely Uber bu!!sh!t. Well, what's the point in contacting them about your concerns about the tip amount if there's nothing they can do about it? I have to think you can still say that you left the tip by mistake, and they'll take it back if it was "an error".


Uber is covering their butt. If a driver should immediately cash out receiving the tip. Uber doesn't want to have to refund that money out of their pocket.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> The last attachment to post #17 seems a little ambiguous: you can contact them "if you have concerns about the tip amount that you have selected for your driver" but "the tip amount selected . . . becomes immediately available to your driver" so "we're not able to refund tips retroactively".
> 
> Typical weasely Uber bu!!sh!t. Well, what's the point in contacting them about your concerns about the tip amount if there's nothing they can do about it? I have to think you can still say that you left the tip by mistake, and they'll take it back if it was "an error".


However if the money is still sitting in the account, why wouldn't Uber give it back to them.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> Uber is covering their butt. If a driver should immediately cash out receiving the tip. Uber doesn't want to have to refund that money out of their pocket.
> 
> 
> However if the money is still sitting in the account, why wouldn't Uber give it back to them.


You'll notice, though, that it does _not_ say "we _may_ not able to refund tips retroactively if it has already been paid to the driver" it says "we're _not able to_ refund tips retroactively"; that's categorical -- we _can't_ do it. But of course, that is clearly not true: if you say it was a mistake quickly enough they will refund it.

I guess just as a general point, if you downrate riders for not giving tips immediately before they leave the car, it's always possible that they will retaliate by not tipping or taking back tips. If you reserve downrating them only for their conduct -- i.e., for what they do or fail to do -- then it really doesn't matter how they might respond.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You'll notice, though, that it does _not_ say "we _may_ not able to refund tips retroactively if it has already been paid to the driver" it says "we're _not able to_ refund tips retroactively"; that's categorical -- we _can't_ do it. But of course, that is clearly not true: if you say it was a mistake quickly enough they will refund it.
> 
> I guess just as a general point, if you downrate riders for not giving tips immediately before they leave the car, it's always possible that they will retaliate by not tipping or taking back tips. If you reserve downrating them only for their conduct -- i.e., for what they do or fail to do -- then it really doesn't matter how they might respond.


That's the general rule I follow, too many times I've been surprised by tips or people have actually come through on the "I'll tip on app" nonsense. However some posters on this site rate 1* for everyone who doesn't tip cash, which is stupid to me, because only sometimes I carry cash, most times, like most people in 2019, dont


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> I've never paid much attention to a pax's rating. When it comes to rating them with few exceptions I always give a five. After reading a lot of comments up here, I started to rethink my strategy as far as rating the Pax.
> 
> I get a ping with a short 2 minute ride. I'm not really thrilled about it. I pick up this girl in her early twenties. She's going to work at a close by Fry's. She says hello, and tells me her name. Then she buries her face in her phone and we have no further conversation. We arrived at Fry's she thanks me, says goodbye and exits the vehicle. I do something I don't ordinarily do which is I rate her a 4. It was a minimum fare trip and I'm figuring no way will I get a tip.
> I start to drive away and almost immediately I get a notification. I just received a $4 tip. It was from the very same young lady. Now I'm starting to feel bad that I gave her the four.
> ...


Dude, she deserves 10 stars on my scale.

What made you rate her a 4 again??????


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I've never paid much attention to a pax's rating. When it comes to rating them with few exceptions I always give a five. After reading a lot of comments up here, I started to rethink my strategy as far as rating the Pax.
> 
> I get a ping with a short 2 minute ride. I'm not really thrilled about it. I pick up this girl in her early twenties. She's going to work at a close by Fry's. She says hello, and tells me her name. Then she buries her face in her phone and we have no further conversation. We arrived at Fry's she thanks me, says goodbye and exits the vehicle. I do something I don't ordinarily do which is I rate her a 4. It was a minimum fare trip and I'm figuring no way will I get a tip.
> I start to drive away and almost immediately I get a notification. I just received a $4 tip. It was from the very same young lady. Now I'm starting to feel bad that I gave her the four.
> ...


whyTF did you 4 star her. sounds like a perfect pax to me. in and out. no drama. she is busy so you can think about what you want. it's over she gets out. She is polite. you get paid. move on. if it was such a short ride you can also take satisfaction knowing that uber had to shell out THEIR money to make up the minimum fare to you, for a trip that cost you less than your average.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

OP, I think these guys are saying


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I've had many passengers tip hours, sometimes days, after a ride. There have been numerous occasions where I really wanted to 1* a boisterous passenger, but didn't. I was glad I held my fire in those instances, because they tipped $5 through the app shortly after I rated them 5* at drop-off.
> 
> I try to reserve my 1* for passengers who are such a problem that I'd never want them in my vehicle again. I get the sense that if you go about rating too many passengers below 3* then Uber may disregard your pax ratings altogether. I know they will disregard driver ratings from pax who always 1* drivers.


Driver rating protection has to be the only way I have 4.94 driving the hood.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> whyTF did you 4 star her. sounds like a perfect pax to me. in and out. no drama. she is busy so you can think about what you want. it's over she gets out. She is polite. you get paid. move on. if it was such a short ride you can also take satisfaction knowing that uber had to shell out THEIR money to make up the minimum fare to you, for a trip that cost you less than your average.


As stated in my post. I have been reading up here about Ops that down rate passengers for not tipping. It seems to be a common practice amongst a lot of drivers. Ops place a lot of importance on a pax's rating.
It's something that I really haven't done in the past. Sure I've given a few people a bad rating that truly deserved it. but I don't normally down rate somebody because they don't tip.
Not all the ideas up here are good ideas. Down rating a Pax for no tip is not a good idea and something I won't do again.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> That makes so much sense now lol .. so it's still a support ticket right @Mkang14 ? ... I'm all looking around like how in the hell lol, it only let me add to my tip, not take it away
> 
> View attachment 335721


Honestly I am now more confused then ever ? ..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> The last attachment to post #17 seems a little ambiguous: you can contact them "if you have concerns about the tip amount that you have selected for your driver" but "the tip amount selected . . . becomes immediately available to your driver" so "we're not able to refund tips retroactively".


It does appear contradictory.



R3drang3r said:


> However if the money is still sitting in the account, why wouldn't Uber give it back to them.


This is possible. I do not use InstaPay, or whatever it is that they call it. The money will sit in my account until Wednesday (on paper, at least, usually Uber has it deposited by Tuesday in my market). If it is gone, it is Gonesville, but, if it is still there, back it goes to the customer.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> it does _not_ say "we _may_ not able to refund tips retroactively if it has already been paid to the driver" it says "we're _not able to_ refund tips retroactively"; that's categorical -- we _can't_ do it. But of course, that is clearly not true: if you say it was a mistake quickly enough they will refund it.


Again, as you so correctly indicate, it does seem contradictory, although it could be used as an [donkey] covering. If you do not get it returned, well, _wetoaljahso_; if you do, *THIS is YOUR Lucky Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Mkang14 said:


> Honestly I am now more confused then ever


_pour vrai_


----------

